# my lone baby duckling is 1 day old please help!!



## clairedax (Jun 12, 2010)

please can some one help me i have a day old baby duckling, yes only one has appered in my flock. he started his life being sat on by his mum a duck but then my broody goose kicked her off her eggs and she began to sit on them and only one hatched he tries to follow every one but they are all scared so iv now taken him away from them to keep him warm and safe but although iv had all my ducks as babies i brought them up thay have been a week or 2 old and more than one so if any one has advice for me on what to feed my babywould be so greatful.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

It may be worth phoning the RSPBB to get advice, personally I would have thought if you kept these birds you would have done some reading up on them and what to do in certain situations like the one you have found yourself in?

Mo


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Check this site out....In emergency to get ducklings to eat....mashed hard boiled egg usually works.

Handy Hints for Raising Ducklings


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

First I recommend setting him up somewhere quiet away from loud noises and such. Pick up some food and all the necessary gear.

Generally lone ducklings don't surrvive as the need the company of other ducklings, perhaps try calling a resue center or local farm with duckings of the same age as they may be able to take him on.

I've attempted to raise a lone duckling before that was left on my balcony by its mother (the egg was left, all siblings left with mum then his egg hatched when I was clearing up the mess). He didn't survive sadly. However a year later I raised 3 (again this mother forgets her eggs sometimes on our balcony!:lol they all thrived and grew up nice fat and healthy. I then began de humanizing them and they were sucessfully released into a duck pond near my house.


----------



## clairedax (Jun 12, 2010)

thank you for you replys, iv now had another duckling hatch and i have 2 so they both have a friend now and they are coping very well, eating and drinking.


----------



## clairedax (Jun 12, 2010)

moboyd said:


> It may be worth phoning the RSPBB to get advice, personally I would have thought if you kept these birds you would have done some reading up on them and what to do in certain situations like the one you have found yourself in?
> 
> Mo


yes id do and have read and sort addvice about my ducks but as you may know everyday is a school day and there are always new things to learn about everything live or not!!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Chick crumbs and a heat lamp with a little shallow dish with water in it is all you need, they grow so darn fast they'll be back out with the rest in no time!!


----------

